

Bear Naked ambition: The inside start-up story - jasonlbaptiste
http://money.cnn.com/2008/02/05/smbusiness/bear_naked.fsb/index.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=914889>

